# FreeBSD crashes after running 3D games.



## ayleid96 (Dec 17, 2014)

EDIT: I am sorry if I am using wrong section to post this topic, but I didn't see a place where I could post problems about gaming.

Hi,

I know that FreeBSD is not for gaming but i am not willing to play some bloated heavy games, just classics.
I am currently playing Chocolate-Doom and Neighbours from Hell (via wine) and that games are working perfectly fine. Today, I installed and started tuxkart and then, whole screen froze. I was able to move the mouse cursor, but everything else was paralyzed and I could not switch to another tty or run Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to shutdown X.

Using:
FreeBSD 10.1 i386 XFCE DE.
This is graphics output from `pciconf -vl`:

```
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x011e1025 chip=0x2a008086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x011e1025 chip=0x2a028086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary)'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:1:   class=0x038000 card=0x011e1025 chip=0x2a038086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary)'
  class  = display
uhci0@pci0:0:26:0:   class=0x0c0300 card=0x011e1025 chip=0x28348086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
```


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 17, 2014)

TuxKart (well, Super TuxKart, games/supertuxkart) works here on several Radeon cards.

Make sure vt(4) is enabled, or X will not appear to be able to switch back to the console.
In /boot/loader.conf, add:

```
kern.vty=vt
```


----------



## (B)(S)mart(D)mon (Sep 7, 2016)

Check if  you are member of the video group...

```
sudo nano /etc/group
```
If not, just add your user name to the desired group.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2016)

Window$sucks, you're responding to a 2 year old thread.


----------

